# OFA



## SimplySleepie (Apr 28, 2005)

I got Ghost's OFA report today - his hips went OFA good!!!









I wasn't really worried about them, but it gives me peace of mind since he is such a BIG boy.

Kris


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeeeee HAH!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Thats Great news!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

That is awesome news. Congrats


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Congrats Chris!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Great news!!!!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

!!!!


----------

